# [Kurztest] Digitus Mini USB WLAN Stick N-Draft 150Mbps



## poiu (18. März 2010)

User Kurztest Digitus Mini USB WLAN Stick N-Draft 150Mbps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich sollte für einen Bekannten ein Wlan stick kaufen und hab jetzt denn Digitus hier liegen, also warum ein Kurztest  

Preis inklusive Versand betrug 12,89€
Digitus DN-70433, 150Mbps, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Hersteller Link
DIGITUS: Netzwerk

*
Technische Daten:*

Digitus DN-7043-3 
IEEE 802.11b/g/n Standards
64/128-bit WEP, WPA und WPA2 Verschlüsselung
USB 1.1 &2.0
WLAN Chip Realtek RTL8188SU 

*Verpackungsinhalt:*

Digitus WLAN Stick 
CD mit Software
zwei Anleitung Deutsch & Englisch
eine Information Licence Blabla

*Besonderheiten:*

Das besondere ist eindeutig die Größe, mit 2,5cm x 1,7cm x 0,7cm ist dieser ein Winzling.
Wie der Hersteller das geschafft hat sieht man bei genauerer Betrachtung des WALN Adapters.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Installation:*

Einstecken und fertig, Windows 7 erkennt denn stick automatisch. Entsprechenden Passphrase nicht vergessen

*Verbindung & Leistung*

Man kann von so einem kleinen Stick keine Wunder erwarten, aber es gab keine Verbindung Abbrüche während meines kurzen Tests.

Die Signalstärke geht OK, meine Antenne im Laptop schafft 98-100% der Digitus schwankt zwischen 68-72% mit Peaks bei 92%, was aber auf Grund der kleinen Antenne nicht verwunderlich ist!

Alter LevelONe Adapter ( auch Realtek Chip 54MBit) schwankte zwischen 70-90% Signalstärke.

Die Download Geschwindigkeit lag bei allen Geräten immer bei 1,2MB/s was somit meiner maximalen I-Net Leistung.

Ausgelesen wurde das mit WirelessNetView

PING:

min: 1ms, max: 211ms, Avg: 53ms


Trotzdem reicht die Leistung für´s Internet vollkommen aus, ich konnte subjektiv keine großen Unterschiede feststellen.

Man muss aber erwähnen das hier auch mein 54Mbit D-Link Router und 10MBit I-Net Leitung der Flaschenhalls sind!


Ich werde denn Stick noch an einem PCMCIA USB 2.0 Controller, USB 1.1 Anschluss und auch dann auch mit N-Draft testen können.

EDIT:

Unter XP SP3 funktioniert der Stick ohne Probleme, habe aber das eigene WLAN TOol deinstalliert, für WIndows 2000 User ist dieses Interessant.
Leider hat der Stick nicht mit dem USB 2.0 PCMCIA Adapter funktioniert, das Problem liegt aber an der USB Stromversorgung und nicht am Stick Selbst.

AM USB 1.1 war die Leistung ganz passabel 5MBit download und 1Mbit Upload, getestet wurde auf einem IBM Thinkpad T23.

Falls ich irgendwelche Tool mal laufen lassen soll oder noch fragen sind, solange der Stick hier liegt kann ich noch was machen 

*Fazit:*


Wer sein Laptop mit einem kleinen (WPA2, N-Draft) Stick nachrüsten will und sich nicht traut das verbaute Laptop Modul  zu tauschen kann hier bedenkenlos zugreifen.





Nebenbei: Erst nach dem kauf ist mir beim Besuch der Hersteller Homepage aufgefallen, dass die fast zum gleichen Preis auch ein PCMCIA WLAN Adapter anbieten der WPA schafft


----------



## domi-germany (22. März 2010)

Netter Test,
schöne beschreibung, verständlich 
*thumbs up*


----------



## poiu (24. März 2010)

Danke freut mich.

PS.  Tests sind nicht mehr möglich, da der WLAN Adapter nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht!


----------

